# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  نيكول سابا ترفض الإثارة

## الحصن نيوز

رفضت الفنانة اللبنانية نيكول سابا تقديمَ الإثارة على الشاشة مهما كانت الإغراءات، مشيرة  إلى أن مسألة تقديم البطولة المطلقة لا تشغلها، خاصة وأنها نجحت في تقديمها في أول ظهور سينمائي لها في فيلم "التجربة الدنماركية".

وقالت نيكول حسب صحيفة "القبس" الكويتية: "لا أتعجل الدخولَ في قصة حب إلا بعد أن أكون متأكدة تماماً من مشاعري، لأن أصعب الجراح هي جراح الحب، وأنا لا أريد أن أعاني منها، ولا أريد زواجاً يفشل سريعاً، وإنما زواجاً يدوم العمر كله ".

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

